# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  What is this cheat people are hiring for?

## dowjones21

I found several ads on the clearnet for a C++ programmer for a joint development of some sort of source code for Overwatch ESP/aimbot. Can someone tell me what this is for 

ssc.JPG
*
Here is another example with a $400 budget.*
Need expert game developer/debugger to edit source code and find new offsets. - Freelance Job in Game Development - $400 Fixed Price, posted September 28, 2016 - Upwork

I've seen so many posts of these recently, there's like hundreds on freelancer websites. there was even one with over $1200 USD cash + hourly pay for a developer. The common theme is that they are all looking for offsets too

----------


## DvASystems

There was a leak of the Sanguo or Hanghuo source code, it was initially sold for 300$ but eventually got leaked in the Chinese cheat forums.
As a result a lot of Internal cheats have popped up but the main problem is that people have no clue how to get offsets without the client crashing or even what tools to use.

I do have documentation on how to bypass those checks but the leaked source code users don't have any clue hence the high budget as they expect the hired coder to get banned, waste a couple of OW copies or just tinker for hours finding those offsets.

I was also told by a friend that one coder that was selling his internal cheat actually hired a third party to do the updating, meaning the seller wasn't a coder and was masquerading as one to seem trustworthy. Problem is once the third party developer wants to get paid more or isn't interested in maintaining it, the cheat will stop working after a patch for paying customers and the seller will blame it on maintenance until he finds a new developer. This can also explain the higher pricetag in some cases as they are desperate.

If you don't believe me, this is exactly what happened in the CSGO scene when a bunch of roulette gambling site scripts started to get leaked. The same sites you linked now were used by kids that wanted fast cash by hiring a developer that could help them set up the scheme, clean the script from any backdoors and bugs and then earn some cash.

Hope this answers your question.

----------


## ownedscrub

Offering 400 usd for all that? Good luck.
Is this the same guy selling the cheat on the trade section?

----------

